# Light Em' Up!



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys,
I wanted to share a fly that might help out anyone who likes fishing underwater lights or at night for that matter with a fly rod. These flies are pretty popular in florida for snook under the lights, so I decided to tie some up and started to use them in lights for trout, just so happens trout love em. These flies are tied with glow in the dark flashabou and usually with glow in the dark chenille, but I'm too nice of a friend and gave away all of my full glows. I will add pictures of the flies with the glow tails. These are tied on #4 hooks, white small chenille, glow flash, with regular flash mixed in, and bead chain eyes. Super simple and easy to tie. The reason the work well in under water lights is when you strip the fly through the light, it charges up the glow material and when the fly leaves the light it glows. The trout can't resist alien looking flies :rotfl:

Hope someone will try to tie some,
-Moondog


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Those rubber baitfish imitation flies are deadly in the lights too.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Great looking flies!


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Detailed write up








______________________________________________
Life sometimes sucks. Fishing always helps.


----------

